# Clomid worry



## Kooki82 (May 1, 2013)

Hi,

Im jst alittle worried.  

I have jst finished taking my 3rd cycle of clomid @ 100mg.
I have 2 cycles before but on 50mg with no luck :0(.
I stopped taking the 100mg clomid on saturday, sunday i woke with the worst headache of my life, with what seemed like period cramps on my right side. I took painkillers all day.

Sunday night we had intercourse and noticed pale pink blood when wiping (sorry if too much info) - this has continued today with a few clots, pain has subsided a little.

Is this normal or should I see my GP?

Thank you for reading. XxxX


----------



## Kooki82 (May 1, 2013)

thought this mite of happend to somebody - will go the Doctors tomorrow.x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry no one could help you hun.

Perhaps it is a doc question. Good luck


----------



## Kooki82 (May 1, 2013)

Im even more worried now. 
My bleeding ranges from heavey to on the tissue from bright red to brown yucky stuff this is still going on today 14 days after I stopped taking Clomid.

Doc seems to think it normal last wk & I had day 21 bloods done on Thursday.
I have what seems to feel like A/F twingies. 

This cannot b normal surely.x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi hun,

Sorry we are not much help, I have heard that clomid can make things weird. My first AF on clomid was a bit heavier than normal but only lasted 4-5 days, the others have been lighter but the same amount of days. I'm sure if the docs aren't worried then it is normal for you. It is just really unpleasant when it drags on. Have you started the next round then?


----------



## Kooki82 (May 1, 2013)

Hiya

Thank you for your reply. 

Im mid way throu cycle been bleeding since day 9. 

I doubt im going to take it again nva felt so ill. X


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kooki82 - sorry not sure I can be much help as not had the same, but I do know that Clomid can give you all sorts of weird and not very wonderful symptoms, so if the Dr thinks it's normal try not to worry. Did your day 21 blood test show whether you have ovulated or not?

Wishing you all the best, Moo x


----------



## Kooki82 (May 1, 2013)

Hiya Mooo,

I was booked in to see the Doc but she went home sick lol, so I had a phone convo with another.
That was a week friday - she said it was OV bleeding (that was normal) but to be lasting for 14 days?? (the doc does not know im still bleeding) the doc suggested i have day 21 bloods done to see if I ov'd. Im thinking it could b a cyst. 

Im jst hoping its not an ectopic! :0( 

My day 21 bloods should be in Monday so i will most defo get in the Doc's then.

Thanks Girls.x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Kooki82,
How are you now? Did you speak to the Dr yesterday?
x


----------



## Kooki82 (May 1, 2013)

Hiya Moo84,

Its been a mad few days. Yes I went to see the doc and my day 21 bloods came back at 3.5, so not ovulated.

Went for my consultation at the Clinic ready for my ivf.

Got home - and on the recomendation of the clinic I took a pregnancy test.

And to my shock n own gp's shock - i am pregnant! 

I am still bleeding alittle - got to wait two weeks b4 I can go to the EPU. 

Very very scared. X


----------

